# LA Roads knocked one of my crowns off



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

Don't complain about the roads. If they were good, everyone would move here. Less is more.👍


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The long road to Sweetwater ramp in Delacroix cost me a pipe light and I saw my trailer make liftoff at five miles an hour.


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

MudSkipper said:


> Don't complain about the roads. If they were good, everyone would move here. Less is more.👍


That reminds me of a Yogi Berra quote.

"Nobody goes there anymore. It's too crowded."


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The long road to Sweetwater ramp in Delacroix cost me a pipe light and I saw my trailer make liftoff at five miles an hour.


Making that drive in a couple weeks to fish the Sheepy tourney. Should be exciting in my lifted Jeep. Think beach ball at a rock concert? lol


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

new2theflats said:


> The roads in Louisiana really suck. They knocked one of my crowns off. I had to go to Baton Rouge today and see a dentist.
> 
> Okay the roads didn't really do it, but I did go to Baton Rouge about a crown that fell off, and damn do the roads suck. Some inspector became a multi-millionaire signing off on these things. Doesn't help that I drive a 4x4 F350 Dually, next month my new truck should be in, that will help with these roads. But in the meantime....
> 
> ...


We use the Mr or Mrs and first name to talk to or about someone all the time as a sign of respect in a familiar sense. I think it is a southern thing.


----------

